# Emails for password reset



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I just wanted to report that, having switched to a new PC, I couldn't remember how to login to this forum so I clicked the "forgotten password" link to email me a reset link. I got a message saying it had been sent, but it hadn't arrived a couple of days later so, in true computer fashion, I figured I'd try the same again in case I got a different result. Still nothing.

Obviously, I've remembered my details now and been able to log in, but I'm surprised I didn't get either email. I've checked my junk mail folder as well. I get the same with "Euro Car Parts" web site, in fact they've lost more than one sale because I can't login, I don't get an email with a link to reset my password, and they don't reply to my "contact us" messages to sort it out.

So I don't need anything doing here, just wanted to mention there might be an issue that needs looking at.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Which email provider are you with? We seem to be getting blocked by Microsoft based emails and AOL.

~Kay


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

TTFAdmin said:


> Which email provider are you with? We seem to be getting blocked by Microsoft based emails and AOL.
> 
> ~Kay


That will explain why i do not get notifications, via my outlook / hotmail account


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Which email provider are you with? We seem to be getting blocked by Microsoft based emails and AOL.
> 
> ~Kay


It's hosted on 1and1's mail servers.


----------

